# is this betta is show worthy



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

I found this betta in ebay can you guys tell me is show worthy 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Live-Betta-Fish-Imported-Crowntail-Plakat-AMAZING-/251853174389?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa39e7675


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Since you would be buying it, and not breeding it yourself, it would have to be shown in the Purchased Fish category. Also, I'm not sure if they have standards for Crowntail Plakat.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

I just checked, there is a trial standard for shortfin crowntail.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

We could critique him based on CT and PK standards since I assume they'd just be merged for a shortfin CT standard.

But from what I can see and what I'd assume that they'd want to see, his web reduction on his caudal is not deep enough. On CT's, the web reduction needs to be equal all the way around, so the caudal webbing would have to match the dorsal and the anal fin to be better. His body is nice and long and dorsal points forward without a stubby ray which is good! His topline is slightly bumpy at his head but otherwise doesn't look too terrible. His coloration is okay for a Solid Red but he does have a lot of iridescence and black edging (pineapple) for a red.

So the biggest thing that stands out to me is his caudal which I would assume, needs more web reduction. You could definitely breed him if you wanted better show quality fish, and you could show him in the Purchased Fish section but I don't think he'd do exceptionally well with his assumed faults at least.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

+1 lil
web reduction must be 50% of total fin length on all fins (to my knowledge). You want a half circle caudal (his caudal looks uneven).

He has too much irids for a solid red.

Not sure about fin balance criteria for CTPK.


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

He isn't terrible, but he's not great either. All of his defects could be fixed with the right amount of work.


----------



## fishtankwatcher (Feb 5, 2015)

I am extremely new to Betta genetics & soaking it all in, so forgive this next question if it's "obvious",

will the rays grow-out if indeed this fish is "only" 4 months old, or should the balance be showing already?


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

ok thanks


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Under 4 months fins should be fairly balanced. Only ventrals will grow significantly faster than other fins. Sometimes, anals may grow late and thus grows more than other fins. But the dorsal and caudal should be fairly stable (growth).


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

fishtankwatcher said:


> I am extremely new to Betta genetics & soaking it all in, so forgive this next question if it's "obvious",
> 
> will the rays grow-out if indeed this fish is "only" 4 months old, or should the balance be showing already?


The balance the fish has at 6 weeks is the balance he will have a year later. My biggest issues with this fish is not enough reduction, too much irid for red and not a good PK shape. A good CT will have the shape of a good HM if you connect the outline.. so feel a HMPK should outline a good pk shape. His anal is all wrong. And my sense of balance would have the reduction in the anal slope as well.. the reduction on this fishes anal is level to the body while there is slight slope to the outside points.

And a red fish should be red.. too much irid or shine on him. Good color takes work to breed then careful feeding to maintain.

A good show fish is one you have bred.. not bought. Fish are not dogs or horses. Showing fish is about breeding them and bringing them to a show in a show condition. Since the HMPK is a new type you might get into breeding them.


----------

